# bothriurus coriaceus



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Does anyone have any care info on these? I'm thinkming of getting a 0.5cm s'ling of tss


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

other than the info given on tss? :lol2:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

taken from else where



> not communal, just put males and females together to mate them and keep them separate before and after that.





> B.coriaceus need to be kept cool and dry with a water cap


I have 1 and she storms around like a little tank and is a good eater too : victory:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> taken from else where
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Does it burrow?
And that first one was from a thread of mine on arachnoboards 
I though nizbo sounded funny


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

also... pics?:whistling2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

El Bumpo!
Kitteeen.. piiicss :whistling2:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

oh bloody hell be patient!!! lol

i was busy working :roll:



























she has a piece of bark but stomps about on it,its a lot drier in there now , she had a hissy fit and demolished her water bowl :lol2:
I'll get some more photos tomorrow


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Cool!
They seem to have a fair amount of character! :lol2:
Well I've ordered my teeny weeny scorpling so expect a few pictures.. But he is only .5cm so it may be rather hard :lol2:
Oh and I may be the most impatient person you know :lol2:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

i have 2 of these the same size but gave one to my dad


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> i have 2 of these the same size but gave one to my dad


 Unlike my dad who doesn't even know they're coming 
And I haven'y told me mum what I'm getting yet and she doesn't like scorpions


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

How big are they??


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

its my dads fault i have tarantulas, snakes, scorpions... :lol2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> its my dads fault i have tarantulas, snakes, scorpions... :lol2:


 suuuure it is :roll:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

it is, he had 29 snakes 10 tarantulas and 5 scorpions when i was 16 i had nothing apart from my cute fluffy cat :lol2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> it is, he had 29 snakes 10 tarantulas and 5 scorpions when i was 16 i had nothing apart from my cute fluffy cat :lol2:


LOL :no1:
How old are you then?


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

21 of course


nah im 28


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> 21 of course
> 
> 
> nah im *28*


 Twice :whistling2:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

you saying im 56? that'd make me older than my dad!!! :bash:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> you saying im 56? that'd make me older than my dad!!! :bash:


 Took you 13 hours to realise it :whistling2:
And yes, I like an older woman


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

i was at work


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> i was at work


I know, til 6 or something wasn't it? :gasp:
And I got my wee scorp, He is so small!! I knew they said .5cm but this is miniture!! So I'm gonna call him Panzer :no1:
I'll get some pictures up in a second of his old home his new home him and him next to my finger :lol2:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah 6-6 i did :gasp:

your brave putting it by your finger :lol2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> yeah 6-6 i did :gasp:
> 
> your brave putting it by your finger :lol2:


 Meh, He's tiny, quite aggressive though! :lol2:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah mine is and she's not that big, i dont think they grow that big but still :gasp:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Original home.
















The box next to my hand so you know roughly how big the box is.








LOL!!!








Opening the box.








Old home and what he came in.








Panzers new home (what he came in).








I stole my desert hairys sand. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

More of his new pad.
















Size comparison. It's an iPod shuffle case.









Annnnnd PANZER!!








Next to my finger.








He's tiny. :no1:
EnjOi!


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> yeah mine is and she's not that big, i dont think they grow that big but still :gasp:


You think yours is small?... :whistling2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> yeah mine is and she's not that big, i dont think they grow that big but still :gasp:


 How about a size comparison?


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

holy moly how small is that?!?!?! :flrt:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> holy moly how small is that?!?!?! :flrt:


 I know!!!
That's why I called him or her panzer :lol2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

And my finger is actually touching the tissue!! :gasp:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

thats sooo cute, my h H troglodytes was about that size when she was sent to me,


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

I was amazed. It was so funny opening the box though. He was crawling about through the tissue where he's so small!
And how about a size comparison for me with your coriaceus? :flrt:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

heres mine next to a 10p coin

where as you could fit loads of yours on 10p

lol


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> heres mine next to a 10p coin
> 
> where as you could fit loads of yours on 10p
> 
> ...


 Oh don't grow big then! Sweet I like that 
And yeah, mine could live on a 10p :lol2:

Also.. Don't you find it odd that 33 comments later and me an you are the only ones that have commented on this thread??
It must be only the reeeally cool people that have these 8)


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

maybe they dont know what they are? :lol2::whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

im interested in a few of these myself 
what are they like to keep compared to say an emp 
and are they easy to care for 
i have heard that hey dont like it too warm and some people have had problems keeping them cool n the summer


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

mine throws her water bowl about :bash:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im interested in a few of these myself
> what are they like to keep compared to say an emp
> and are they easy to care for
> i have heard that hey dont like it too warm and some people have had problems keeping them cool n the summer


 I got mine on dampish sand with a bit of bark and a bit of a plant in the middle -end of my invert shelf (the coolest part)
What temps are the meant to be kept at?


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

they dont like to be together either


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

temps around 22 - 25°C but not above as they seem to react sensitive to longer periods of higher temperatures


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> they dont like to be together either


Personal experience? 


Ninjaaa23 said:


> temps around 22 - 25°C but not above as they seem to react sensitive to longer periods of higher temperatures


 Yeah I just got that :lol2:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

My plague said:


> Personal experience?


yeah :blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

so what size of adult enclosure are we talking here


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> mine throws her water bowl about :bash:


LOL!!
My B.albop fell in love with her bowl!
She dragged it under and in her small burrow. a few days later they broke up... It was up on in the corner right on the opposite side of her tank! :lol2:



Ninjaaa23 said:


> im interested in a few of these myself
> what are they like to keep compared to say an emp
> and are they easy to care for
> i have heard that hey dont like it too warm and some people have had problems keeping them cool n the summer


You should get one and we could be the coriaceus crew 8)


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

My plague said:


> LOL!!
> My B.albop fell in love with her bowl!
> She dragged it under and in her small burrow. a few days later they broke up... It was up on in the corner right on the oppostie side og her tank! :lol2:
> 
> ...


answer my question above and i will lol


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> yeah :blush:


:lol2:.. Sorry.. But :lol2:


Ninjaaa23 said:


> so what size of adult enclosure are we talking here


Well seing the size of an adult Id say some sort of faun, maybe a medium flat.
I got mine in one of those little things TSS ship out slings in.


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

My plague said:


> :lol2:.. Sorry. but :lol2:
> 
> Well seing the size of an adult Id say some sort of faun, maybe a medium flat.
> I got mine in one of those little things TSS ship out slings in.


thanks ash :2thumb:
gonna order 1


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

mine lives in one of these 3 Ltr Hatchling stackable boxes Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

think its a medium one though


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

My plague said:


> :lol2:.. Sorry.. But :lol2:
> 
> Well seing the size of an adult Id say some sort of faun, maybe a medium flat.
> I got mine in one of those little things TSS ship out slings in.




my dad said why have you brought a flea? :lol2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> thanks ash :2thumb:
> gonna order 1


 Sweet 8)


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> my dad said why have you brought a flea? :lol2:


 LOL!!! :no1:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

My plague said:


> Sweet 8)


or 2 or 3
mybe 4:whistling2:
and an andersoni sling:gasp:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

but dont keep them together, you probably could as babies, but adults like using their stings :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

purplekitten said:


> but dont keep them together, you probably could as babies, but adults like using their stings :whistling2:


im not for keeping things together anyways:2thumb:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> or 2 or 3
> mybe 4:whistling2:
> and an andersoni sling:gasp:


:lol2:
And maybe a _caraboctonus keyserlingi _?_ :whistling2:_ 


purplekitten said:


> but dont keep them together, you probably could as babies, but adults like using their stings :whistling2:


LOL! :lol2:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

My plague said:


> :lol2:
> And maybe a _caraboctonus keyserlingi _?_ :whistling2:_
> 
> LOL! :lol2:


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


 You like em too eh? 
Hoping for a little one at the bts


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


 You wanna be a member of my crew? 8)


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

My plague said:


> You wanna be a member of my crew? 8)


yeaaaaaah :no1::mf_dribble:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

My plague said:


> :lol2:
> And maybe a _caraboctonus keyserlingi _?_ :whistling2:_
> 
> LOL! :lol2:


im at the shopping basket but have been considering 1 for a while 
whats the adult size


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im at the shopping basket but have been considering 1 for a while
> whats the adult size


 pretty small but who cares get one!!!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

My plague said:


> pretty small but who cares get one!!!!


hmmmmmmmm
no doubt i will lol
give me something to play with next week:whistling2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> yeaaaaaah :no1::mf_dribble:


Accepted 8)


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

My plague said:


> Accepted 8)


yeeeee :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

what happens in this crew


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> hmmmmmmmm
> no doubt i will lol
> give me something to play with next week:whistling2:


 :lol2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> what happens in this crew


 Buy more scorpions :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

My plague said:


> Buy more scorpions :lol2:


i have just ordered 3 
so i now have 4 
can i join now


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i have just ordered 3
> so i now have 4
> can i join now


 Yep. 3? Nice what did you order??


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

i have a fair few now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

My plague said:


> Yep. 3? Nice what did you order??


_
coriaceus x 2
keyserlingi x1
_


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

purplekitten said:


> i have a fair few now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


bet i have more spiders:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> i have a fair few now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 I only have 3 .
I'm hoping to get a few _Vaejovis spinigerus_ slings (or wasn't the genus name changed or something?) and a _caraboctonus keyserlingi _sling
And maybe if I'm lucky maybe a little _hadrurus arizonensis_ :no1:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> bet i have more spiders:Na_Na_Na_Na:


how many you got?


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> _coriaceus x 2_
> _keyserlingi x1_


Noice 8)


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

purplekitten said:


> how many you got?


nearing 40 i think


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

i have 66 :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

My plague said:


> Nice 8)


cheers m8


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

My plague said:


> I only have 3 .
> I'm hoping to get a few _Vaejovis spinigerus_ slings (or wasn't the genus name changed or something?) and a _caraboctonus keyserlingi _sling
> And maybe if I'm lucky maybe a little _hadrurus arizonensis_ :no1:


dont you want a h longimanus or h spinifer? :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

purplekitten said:


> i have 66 :whistling2:


really 
are they all yours or are they your dads


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

2 are spiderling h mac's they are my dads, but the rest are mine, 
3 elderly old boys 2 
my dad has 10 tarantulas up stairs, 3 scorpions and a black king snake, oh and 5 millipedes :2thumb:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> dont you want a h longimanus or h spinifer? :whistling2:


 One sec.. To google!!


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Meh.. They just look like emps on speed


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

i have some babies im selling soon, I have 2 young emps too, :bash:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> i have some babies im selling soon, I have 2 young emps too, :bash:


 :lol2:
I got 1 emp
1 desert hairy








And 1 panzer :no1:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

i have whatever is in my signature lol

anyway work time 

cya later


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> i have whatever is in my signature lol
> 
> anyway work time
> 
> cya later


 aww 
See ya


----------

